# NJ Butler rt. 23 and Bradley Beach monmouth county



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Im currently maxed out in philipsburg NJ, I need 2 lots done.

1st is a Diner and lot in Butler NJ, plow and salt, no shoveling needed, perfect for 1 truck guy or small crew, its my uncles place paid on the spot when done

2nd is a 12 car lot w double driveway in Bradley Beach, NJ right on the ocean. This is my old mans rental property, my local guy wrecked his truck was a one man show. I can pay you per push, seasonal, whatever. Pay upon completion on the spot. Plowing and a little shoveling on a sidewalk and walkway.

Jimmy
[email protected]

goes right to my phone


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

How soon after the snow stops does the Bradely Beach job need to be done?


----------

